# Disappointment in Quality Control with Beretta



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

I recently purchased a new Wilson Combat Beretta Centurion Combat. Right out of the box I found a very noticeable blemish to the slide. Will be contacting them.


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

Correction on description the model, is a Centurion Tactical. Has anyone experienced this problem and how did you handle it? I have 2 other Beretta's and I called them with a problem, left a message for a return call........... it's been over a month ago, no call back or e-mail to date. Very concerned with their customer service and even more with their quality control. A $1,400 pistol should never have this kind of problem!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try contacting Wilson Combat, since their name is on it.
Click on: https://www.wilsoncombat.com/


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

I sent them an e-mail with photo's but I believe that with the Centurion all WC does is sent Beretta the parts then do the spec's on the pistol. I'm hitting up both because I'm very disappointed in the workmanship. I have Glock's, Sig's, HK's & Smith's and none have shown the first flaw in workmanship. I will see what Beretta is all about with their service and warranty. Thank you!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Take it back to the local gun store. 
Let them deal with it.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Where did you buy it from? I got this off Wilson's site:

"If you have any issue with a Wilson Combat exclusive Beretta model please contact Beretta USA directly at 1-800-BERETTA x 2003 or online at:"

http://www.berettasupport.com/service/pg_firearm_repairs.htm

Just a heads up, the better practice if feasible is to always inspect the firearm at the ffl closely for defects and refuse acceptance if you are not satisfied.


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

denner12 said:


> Where did you buy it from? I got this off Wilson's site:
> 
> "If you have any issue with a Wilson Combat exclusive Beretta model please contact Beretta USA directly at 1-800-BERETTA x 2003 or online at:"
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I've been purchasing weapons from this gun store for years and they are great. I'm sure they will help me out if Wilson Combat or Beretta doesn't make it right. I got to the store just before closing and while doing the paper work all I really checked in detail was the smooth action that Wilson Combat is known for. I saw what I thought was a smudge and thought I would wipe it down when I got home because most new guns come dirty from test firing. So I put the pistol back in the plastic package, boxed it up and left. Well, what I thought was a smudge turned out to be a imperfection in the cerokote and a scratch. I will contact Wilson Combat when they open. I was planning on contacting them about getting the trigger tuned anyhow. I've read on other post that the Gallatin factory has poor quality control. Disappointing because I'm from Tennessee too. I have a M9A3 that is from Italy and it is perfect. Appreciate your help.


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

pic said:


> Take it back to the local gun store.
> Let them deal with it.


Thanks, I've talked with them and we both agreed that contacting WC and/or Beretta by me would be better. I've done business at the gun store for years and they are great. If WC or Beretta doesn't make this right then they will. They had actually ordered this Centurion for me and they had received it in the mail earlier in the day. I got to the store a few minutes before closing so little time was spent on inspection since it was a Wilson Combat. I worked the action and pulled the trigger a few times and saw what I thought was a smudge. Most new guns come in a little dirty due to test firing so I thought a wipe down would do the trick, I was wrong. My eyes aren't what they once were.......... safe to say I'm pretty sick. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Bring it to the store, 
IMO, they should have insisted.
Why would you get better results then a retailer who pushes their products?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tell the lgs you want your money back. 
Watch how fast they help an important customer.
You're are an important customer


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

The advice given by my friend who owns the store was spot on. Weapon being sent back to Beretta and I have high hopes they correct the problem. Also spoke with Customer Service at Wilson Combat, they were tremendous. The Beretta Wilson Combat Centurion Tactical is a sweet firearm regardless of the imperfection on the slide. Just want it corrected. $1,400 should buy a flawless pistol.


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Try contacting Wilson Combat, since their name is on it.
> Click on: https://www.wilsoncombat.com/


I have spoken with two separate customer service personnel now, one called me yesterday. I have never experienced such excellent customer service as Wilson Combat. Both told me that if Beretta doesn't make the pistol right they would. I spoke with the last person for about 40 minutes. Beretta person didn't seem to have time to discuss the pistol, it was like send it in and let us look at it. Thanks again for the contact information for Wilson Combat.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm a big Beretta fan. I have several Beretta's and whenever possible, I buy the ones that are made in Italy. Haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

mdog6601 said:


> ...Thanks again for the contact information for Wilson Combat.


"We endeavour to please, sir." -Jeeves (P.G. Woodhouse)


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> I'm a big Beretta fan. I have several Beretta's and whenever possible, I buy the ones that are made in Italy. Haven't been disappointed yet.


I have the M9A3 in FDE and it came from Italy and it's flawless. Have the Tennessee commemorative 92G and it has a tool mark on the rear sight (from Gallatin). Yes, it appears the ones from Italy have better quality control. Wilson Combat has been awesome, will see what Beretta is all about. This pistol has some other issues as well. The frame doesn't match the slide, the slide has a dull blueish tint to it. Wilson Combat said they will make it right if Beretta doesn't.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Who bears the ultimate responsibility here. The LGS, probably no, though they should handle the returns and all,,,,Wilson Combat,,,,if they did the Ceracoating and that’s where the problem lies,,,,,,or Berretta,,,seems the problem more goes to Wilson.....???

I wish the title of this thread could be changed because as is, it blames Berretta for a problem which may not be their doing...???


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Who bears the ultimate responsibility here. The LGS, probably no, though they should handle the returns and all,,,,Wilson Combat,,,,if they did the Ceracoating and that's where the problem lies,,,,,,or Berretta,,,seems the problem more goes to Wilson.....???
> 
> I wish the title of this thread could be changed because as is, it blames Berretta for a problem which may not be their doing...???


The coating is Beretta that Beretta admits. Wilson Combat doesn't do the coating on the Centurion Tactical. If Beretta makes the gun right I will sing their praises. A new $1,400 pistol shouldn't come out of the blue wrapper like this one did. Mistakes are made and I understand so we will see...........


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks, after too many posts, I lost track of what was what.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Many years ago, I had to called Beretta USA in regards to an issue I was having. It's been so long ago, that I forgot what the issue was.

Anyways, this was after Beretta had set up shop in the USA. I was talking to the tech about quality control and such, and he said to me, that Beretta USA was making better quality product than Beretta of Italy was.

*I knew at that exact moment in time,* that he was full of BS, and to speak to him any further was a waste of my time. When he said that, I lost faith in Beretta USA. I never once found any reason to call them again.

Beretta is the oldest firearms manufacturer in the world. The Italians take great pride in their product. As I've mentioned previously, when it comes to Beretta, I only buy from the country of origin. I've found that to be worry-free.


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

My experience with Beretta can back that up. I now have (3) Beretta’s, a Tennessee Commemorative 92G (Gallatin TN), M9A3 (Italy), and now the Wilson Combat 92G Centurion Tactical (Gallatin TN), only the M9A3 (Italy) was without flaw. The Commemorative had punch marks on the rear sight and Centurion pictured with this post. I’ve always been impressed with the smooth function of the 92. I carried one while in the service and I know the quality of the firearm. Mistakes are made by the best so I’m sure Beretta will stand behind their pistol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I would not purchase a Ferrari if they were also manufactured in the USA. 

Same goes for Porsche! Not sure if they are in fact, also produced in the USA now. I don't know for sure. I do know that I'd want one from Germany. 

Same goes for BMW as well.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I have a 1993 92G Police Special made in the ACCK. MD, U.S.A. and others, including an Italian made 92FS and the US made pistols are just as well made as the Italian counterparts in my experience, or at least of the pistols I own. If Shipwreck is around, hopefully he'll chime in on the issue.


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

I try to buy USA products all the time but......... from what I’ve experienced so far in appearance/cosmetic the Beretta from Italy is without tool marks. I really hate saying that but it’s the truth. I have Glock, H&K, Sig, S&W, FN and all out of the box “New” none had flaws, no tool marks and all much cheaper than my Beretta’s. Now, I must admit that none of those other brands function as smooth as the Beretta’s. Love shooting my Beretta M9A3 and looking forward to shooting my Wilson Combat Beretta Centurion 92G when it gets back from Beretta. I haven’t lost confidence in the functionality of the Beretta’s, US or Italy made.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have always found Beretta to be one of the best firearms makes that I have ever owned. I have always had the same luck with Glock....hate it all you want, but I have owned many Glocks too, and never once had an issue of any sort.


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

Glock is a fine firearm, carried one daily for 28 years. Carrier 92f while in the military its equally a fine firearm. Still own both, just want a new gun to look like a new gun. Sure Beretta will make things right.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

You know the more I think about it, I find it amazing that the pistol made it past both Beretta's inspection, and Wilson Combat's later inspection after upgrades and customization? Did you purchase the pistol from Wilson Combat, your local gun-store or Beretta directly, I wasn't aware you could purchase a pistol directly from Beretta. I would want to think pistol's are shipped to Wilson Combat directly from Beretta and the gunsmiths at Wilson Combat do their magic? I see they sell pistols on their website and customers can send in pistols for upgrade and customization. Doesn't make allot of sense Wilson would ship parts to Beretta and then gunsmiths at Beretta do the customization's on a 1400.00 pistol? At least for the most part, I gather Wilson Combat does the upgrades and customization's from pistols sent from Beretta to them?


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

Not really sure, I spoke with Wilson Combat and they told me that Beretta does the finish on the Centurion and even complimented the finish that Beretta does. I have read articles where the Wilson Combat parts are sent to Beretta with certain specs and if you want an “Action Tune” job then it goes to Wilson Combat, then again who knows these days. The pistol was $1267 then you factor in sales tax, shipping, background, and processing, so if $1400 goes out of my pocket then that makes it a $1400 gun. Then when you open the box for the first time you find a little nasty chip and scratch on the slide it’s pretty disappointing. I own about 20 pistols ranging from HK, Glock, Sig, Smith Beretta, and FN, during the unboxing I haven’t seen the first flaw except 2 of my Beretta’s, both from Gallatin. The M9A3 from Italy is flawless. On the Centurion I don't know if the damage was caused by the mags during shipping, caused by the vise while the front sight is being inserted or what. Doesn’t look like a drop or anything and if it was then that is poor quality. There are other small scratches to the frame as well. I’ve dropped a Glock and other firearms thru the years and there wasn’t even a scratch. So we will see.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Did you purchase the pistol from Wilson Combat(off their website), your local gun store(their stock item) or Beretta directly?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

mdog6601 said:


> I've dropped a Glock and other firearms thru the years and there wasn't even a scratch. So we will see.


 Yes me too. Glock has an excellent finish on their pistols, second to none in my experience.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

mdog6601 said:


> Wilson Combat parts are sent to Beretta with certain specs


Mmmmm, if you look at Beretta's current catalog on their website there are no Wilson Combat pistols listed, or options for having Wilson Combat parts installed? Makes me want to think your pistol was in the possession of Wilson Combat at some time, I don't know? Did Wilson Combat advise you the pistol was never in their possession? I would want to think that any pistol associated with Wilson Combat would only be available through Wilson Combat? Maybe one orders the pistol from Wilson Combat and they ship it to an FFL from Beretta?


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

Your correct but they give instructions that if there is a mechanical or cosmetic problem with the Wilson Combat Beretta’s we're to send the pistol to Beretta. The pistol was ordered for me from a distributor by a gun store that I’ve been doing business with for years. The majority of those 20 pistols, some rifles and shotguns have come from the same store by the owner. I do wish I had ordered the pistol straight from Wilson Combat. I’ve had remarkable customer service from my gun store and Wilson Combat, both saying they would make it right if Beretta doesn’t. Time will tell if Beretta will measure up. Conversations haven’t been as good. Two separate people from Beretta were smug and didn’t have time to discuss the issue. I had a Sig with what turned out to be a shooter induced problem (early slide lock back, fat thumb) and they were awesome. I’m a Glock Armorer so no real experience with their Customer Service because they just don’t break. Appreciate your interest and study on my Centurion. Other than the cosmetic it is a tremendous firearm. Looking forward to shooting it. The M9A3 is and awesome shooter.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

mdog6601 said:


> Time will tell if Beretta will measure up. Conversations haven't been as good. *Two separate people from Beretta were smug and didn't have time to discuss the issue. *I had a *Sig* with what turned out to be a shooter induced problem (early slide lock back, fat thumb) and* they were awesome. *.


*"*Two separate people from Beretta were smug*"
"*Sig ...... they were awesome*"*

I've had the same experience with both. (Calling it only smug would be generous for Beretta).
Can you guess which gun maker I'll buy from again and which NOT ? ... Just sayin

It'll be interesting to learn how (or if) Beretta works with you on this one.
You'll probably be able to argue your way to a repair, given enough time. 
Good luck to you... Keep us informed.

Sam


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

I don’t have a lot of confidence with Beretta. Wilson Combat already promised to make it right so....... but Beretta instructs those who purchase a Wilson Combat to send them the gun....... time will tell.


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

denner12 said:


> Mmmmm, if you look at Beretta's current catalog on their website there are no Wilson Combat pistols listed, or options for having Wilson Combat parts installed? Makes me want to think your pistol was in the possession of Wilson Combat at some time, I don't know? Did Wilson Combat advise you the pistol was never in their possession? I would want to think that any pistol associated with Wilson Combat would only be available through Wilson Combat? Maybe one orders the pistol from Wilson Combat and they ship it to an FFL from Beretta?


Watch this video by Mr. Wilson of Wilson Combat, he states that Wilson Combat sends the WC parts to Beretta and the specs. I knew I had watched it somewhere.


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

denner12 said:


> You know the more I think about it, I find it amazing that the pistol made it past both Beretta's inspection, and Wilson Combat's later inspection after upgrades and customization? Did you purchase the pistol from Wilson Combat, your local gun-store or Beretta directly, I wasn't aware you could purchase a pistol directly from Beretta. I would want to think pistol's are shipped to Wilson Combat directly from Beretta and the gunsmiths at Wilson Combat do their magic? I see they sell pistols on their website and customers can send in pistols for upgrade and customization. Doesn't make allot of sense Wilson would ship parts to Beretta and then gunsmiths at Beretta do the customization's on a 1400.00 pistol? At least for the most part, I gather Wilson Combat does the upgrades and customization's from pistols sent from Beretta to them?


This video shows Mr. Wilson of Wilson Combat advise that their parts are sent to Beretta for assembly. Along with the parts are the specs.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

"This video shows Mr. Wilson of Wilson Combat advise that their parts are sent to Beretta for assembly. Along with the parts are the specs."

I understand that part, however, the pistol it seems is shipped to Wilson Combat from Beretta and if Beretta missed your slide issue via lack of quality control, so did Wilson Combat, or perhaps they don't inspect them when they receive them from Beretta before being shipped out? You stated: "The pistol was ordered for me from a distributor by a gun store that I’ve been doing business with for years." Unless the distributor you refer to is Wilson Combat, that would place the pistol in at least 3 other's possession other than you and Beretta? Is it possible one of those three could have damaged the pistol and Beretta is not at fault in QC? Just wondering?


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

Not necessarily, Wilson Combat may not lay eyes on the pistol unless they do the “Action Tune”, mine doesn’t have the Action Tune which is shocking after the price I paid. By the way, Beretta has apparently repaired my pistol and is being shipped back to me. The status showed “parts ordered”, then later in the day, “shipped back to customer”, maybe a new slide who knows. So if that’s the case I’m happy. Shouldn’t have went thru this process to begin with but I have to respect a company that stands behind their work. If the spot on my pistol was caused by a drop then I’m not at all impressed with the quality of the coating. The 92F’s I carried in the service were dropped countless times and didn’t show any chips or scratches, they showed only wear marks from carry and firing. You can take an ole $500 Glock and toss it down a paved road and the coating will not chip. Normally a distributor never opens the box, it only sits on a shelf until shipping so I doubt any damaged occurred there. I know my friend at the shop didn’t drop it or he would have said something. It occurred somehow, either in a vise or in shipping. The frame had scratches to near the break down point. One vertical scratch and other faint scratches near the breakdown pin on the same side as the slide damage, so who knows. Not a good experience and my first with a new firearm.


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

Well, Beretta went above and beyond on their customer service. I couldn’t be happier with what they done to correct the problem with my pistol. Mistakes are made by the best and the oldest firearm company really stepped up. Glad to have my Centurion back now it’s going to Wilson Combat to have the “Action Tune” done.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I only own 1 Beretta, a SS 92 FS. Bought about 20 years ago. Gun shot low, very low. I called Beretta, we only guarantee "military accuracy" but I could send it back and they would replace the slide but no guarantee it would shoot any better..........I never bought another Beretta.


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

I carried one while in the service and I have to say that the very worn 92F's shot very good especially having the miles on them that they had. That was in the early 90's. I just recently got back into Beretta's mainly due to my friend who owns a gun store. He shamed me for not having one since I carried one in the military. I have too many pistols but I have since added (3) Beretta's to my inventory. The action is so smooth and put it right up there with my 1911. Was very disturbed however when I unboxed my new Wilson Combat Beretta Centurion and there was a chip out of the coating and some scratches. But I have to say that Beretta made it right for me.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Beretta will let some defects slip by every now and then. Some years back, I had an FFL. I can recall two times I had issues with Beretta's made in the USA.

One was a blue 92FS that had a "mark" on top of the barrel. Not under the barrel, or on the side where it was hidden by the slide. Right on frigging top. I bite the bullet on that one so to speak, as it was too much of a hassle to argue over. Ended up selling it to my BIL at the time at my cost.

The other problem Beretta was a SS 92FS that I had ordered for myself. Again, a USA model. It had a mar on the slide near the front sight. A good sized mar.

Called the distributor and explained the issue to them. They said to send it back to them at my expense. I did that as I had no other option. I wasn't interested in calling Beretta USA Inc.

It was at that point that I promised myself, no more USA Beretta's. About two years later, I happened across an Italian SS 92FS that was still NIB. Jumped on it and bought it. Ended up selling my USA SS 92FS for way more than I had paid for it.

Say what you will. IMHO, Italian Beretta's are better guns and hold their value far better. That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

Your spot on I do believe. I hate it but it’s true. They did step up big time on mine however.


----------



## mdog6601 (Apr 28, 2019)

denner12 said:


> You know the more I think about it, I find it amazing that the pistol made it past both Beretta's inspection, and Wilson Combat's later inspection after upgrades and customization? Did you purchase the pistol from Wilson Combat, your local gun-store or Beretta directly, I wasn't aware you could purchase a pistol directly from Beretta. I would want to think pistol's are shipped to Wilson Combat directly from Beretta and the gunsmiths at Wilson Combat do their magic? I see they sell pistols on their website and customers can send in pistols for upgrade and customization. Doesn't make allot of sense Wilson would ship parts to Beretta and then gunsmiths at Beretta do the customization's on a 1400.00 pistol? At least for the most part, I gather Wilson Combat does the upgrades and customization's from pistols sent from Beretta to them?


Just got off the phone with Wilson Combat, I was told that they only send their parts and specs to Beretta, they never see the firearm. Beretta does the assembly, follow the specs and distributes the firearm. When an Action Tune or other accessories is ordered that is when Wilson Combats puts hands on the weapon. They do spot check the Beretta's that come in to assure their specs are being followed. I was told that if Wilson Combat were too assemble and sale the firearm the cost of the pistol would be around $3,000. It's done this way to cut down on cost. He assured me that Beretta is doing a fine job in following their specs. They have to to carry the "WC" logo. Just to follow up. Beretta did a fine job in making things right with me but I have heard of similar problems from here and from others who have experienced issues with QC. But they did stand behind their brand and I'm happy.


----------

